

7 Best Free Analytics Courses on Coursera - brendamorgan
http://www.edupristine.com/blog/7-best-analytics-courses-on-coursera

======
brendamorgan
Coursera’s website is an educational platform that has partnered with top
organizations and universities across the globe to offer online courses for
anyone for free. You can select any course that suits your profile and sign up
for it and learn with your own convenience. Best Analytics Courses online

------
antman
In my opinion, and haveing done lots of online courses the best analytics
course is the "Analytics Edge" by MIT. Hands on with many exercises and
examples.

